# Babies Squeaking



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've got three 24 day old male mice together and they've started squeaking at each other and chasing one another around the cage. I'm pretty sure this is normal, but I wanted to double check. They'll be separated in four days.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

very line dependent but yes just a sign they're starting to mature more, if it gets too bad you can likely go ahead and separate sooner if they're eating/drinking fine


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thank you.


----------

